# Countdown Begins for Calico!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I snapped a couple of pictures of Calico today to post for everyone. She didn't like me walking behind her with the camera though so I didn't get any udder pics :roll: She was moved to her own kidding stall today because judging by her udder and size I would say she is getting pretty close. She was bred when we purchased her so I really don't have an exact date or anything for her (strictly winging this one :shock: ). How many kids do you think she's got in there? The Buck she is bred with has producing singles out of all of my girls but one... who knows though... there might be twins or more in there :shades: Let me know what you think!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

First off, she is beautiful!! I think she will have twins, one of each.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! She is one of my favorites :greengrin: I am hoping she will pass some of her color onto her kids. Twins would be great ray:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks big to just have a single. But they love to trisk us


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the buck doesn't determin the number of kids I beleive that is the does responsibility 

I think she is getting close - she looks dropped

I second the fact that she is beautiful

I say twins


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks again! Her udder is really filled out... like I said, I wish I could have got pictures to post. Maybe I can sneak a couple of pics in while she is eating next time :greengrin: She has been moved to a separate enclosed stall so that her and any babies she has will be nice and cozy :greengrin: So now all we have to do is wait....


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay Babies!!
I am saying twins.. hoping twins for you!! **thinks more twin thoughts.. or triplet thoughts..**


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I meant *trick us* heehee


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Katherine :greengrin: I hope we don't have much longer to wait... this is driving me crazy!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck Brandi!!! I thought my doe was going to have twins and she had a single boy!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! Yeah, that has been my luck. :roll: But atleast they have been healthy babies :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck! She sure is pretty  I'd say twins or trips


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a pretty girl! Definately twins, unless she's like my Bootsie, pushy at feeding time and has a single!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I tried to get some udder shots again today, but she refuses to let me get behind her with that camera :roll:


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Silly lil girl! I think she will have atleast two...she is much to large to have just one...unless she has a full grown goat in there!!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL, well I hope you are right. I have been hoping for twins... but still no babies today. She will probably have them tonight... the coldest night of the week! :roll:


----------

